# The Most Conflicting MBTI Letter(s?)



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Lykos said:


> Fs
> 
> Post Length


damn F-ers :crazy:


----------



## slightlybatty (Dec 12, 2008)

JoeMetallic said:


> I have issues with S's. They can't seem to get it.


i am here to be your nightmare then


----------



## bdubs (Dec 7, 2008)

I can't say that the F type has been much of a problem for me. Several of my friends and family fall under F and we communicate fairly well. S might be the most difficult for me to deal with in general.


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

slightlybatty said:


> i am here to be your nightmare then


GAAA! legs cant run...... can't swim to the surface of the water...........

You seem much nicer to me than that. :laughing:


----------



## Jrquinlisk (Jan 17, 2009)

E. Definitely E.

My mother is very much an E, and her sister even more so. It's no problem when they know how to handle an introvert like me – my friends do it quite adroitly – but when they insist that I _need_ to come out and socialize, or start interrogating me about pointless things, all it's going to do is drive me away. They mean well, I know, but the E/I gap between us is just bigger than either seems to realize. Sometimes I just want to be left alone with my books and my music.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

I resolve to change my position to one of tolerant neutrality. Although each trait has issues, the whole conflict theory has become warily intolerant.. Though I have issues with S's, I will not hold it against anyone what the typology marks them as. In addition. I may wish to note that I am leaning toward INFJ. :tongue:


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

NephilimAzrael said:


> I resolve to change my position to one of tolerant neutrality. Although each trait has issues, the whole conflict theory has become warily intolerant.. Though I have issues with S's, I will not hold it against anyone what the typology marks them as. In addition. I may wish to note that I am leaning toward INFJ. :tongue:


You feel like an INFJ once in a while. It feels good.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Well it is subjective of course
Some time at home did this to me.:tongue:


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

INFJ?! I don't see it. :shocked:


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Really, well, if you can't stereotype the types. :tongue:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Jrquinlisk said:


> It's no problem when they know how to handle an introvert like me – my friends do it quite adroitly – but when they insist that I _need_ to come out and socialize


I don't like that either. Whenever people tell me to come out/socialize I tend to just brush them off and continue acting the same.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Yeah, I do that too sometimes, but then people tend to get angry or feel like I don't care about them.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

They don't get angry at me. They've just realized that they can't force me to do anything I don't want to do.


----------



## Marco Antonio (Nov 25, 2008)

S's

From the 4 barriers, N/S is one of the most difficult to cross. As an INFJ my nightmare (figuratively speaking :tongue is knowing an ISTJ. The ISTJ has a leading Si; in contrast to Ni, Si looks for practical solutions following experience, being concerned with the usefullness and rely on previous knowledge only. Ni gets answers from "no-where"; something Si's can't tolerate. Specially The barrier between INFJ and ISTJ is huge. Ni-Si; Fe-Te; Ti-Fi; Se-Ne.

Future vs. Present
Morality vs. Justice
Pragmatical vs. Idealistic
Evolution vs. Mutation
Change vs. Longevity
Tarnscend vs. Resolve

It's funny to think how well i get along with INTJ and i just can't stand an ISTJ trying to move me into something, being overly commanding, messing with my schedule and or changing my plans. They love doing this; or maybe i'm being overly critic by now. The real problem i have with ISTJ is i can't seem to understand why is it for them so hard to accept that not everyone thinks like them. I cannot tolerate an ISTJ telling me my way of seeing things is unusefull or merely wrong, without them even understanding what i am trying to say. I know comunication is fdifficult, specially becae ST's need a short concise answer and NF's have lots of trouble deliberating substancial information they just take fo granted.
The problem here is most offten my effort of trying to develop a theory, and rephrase it as to make it understandable isn't functional enough for them and makes them ignore what i have told them, and just change to the next topic... No sense wahtsoever they even get stressed out, because of it.:sad:


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

My INFJ mother is married to an ISTJ, and they never seem to have any trouble. He accepts and is even pleasantly amused by the fact that she is more whimsical and intuitive, just as she values his practical solutions. If both people are tolerant, it is possible. I have never seen them fight because they can always come to an agreement together, usually meeting in the middle with the best aspects of each person's plans. My mom will say, "I feel like going to garage sales today" because she has a feeling that there is something she is looking for at one of them, so my dad will make a list, ordered according to location, times of the sales, and listed items, to plan the adventure and maximize efficiency, allowing her to go to more garage sales than she would have been able to otherwise, increasing the chance that she will find that special item. I never even considered possible difficulties between those types because I have never seen a conflict between them. What you say makes sense, though, about why it wouldn't necessarily be easy.


----------



## Marco Antonio (Nov 25, 2008)

Oh well i had a girlfriend ISTJ and my father is also an ISTJ. It's conflict when trying to talk; conversation is what misses always, because we don't seem to understand each other; or we do but at some extent where we both are able to say... hmm i understand his point but it is the way he reffers to it that doesn't attracts me. And so, being partialy absent minded and boring yourself.
So it means truble. Still i love the meticulosity that they have to plan something, so when dealing with a job or a duty to fullfill they are really great. I have lots of fun planing with my father a trip, and i had lots of fun going with my exgirlfriend camping.


----------



## kwomack (Jun 30, 2011)

I think I would say that probably the n and the s are the most conflicting letters


----------



## kwomack (Jun 30, 2011)

The n and the s seem like they would never really have much to talk about


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

kwomack said:


> The n and the s seem like they would never really have much to talk about


Then you probably don't know a lot about the MBTI. We would have a hard time "talking" because of the _forced_ N vs S divide.

There is a whole lot more than just N vs S. Everyone has Ni or Ne and then Si or Se. You can't just simplify it down to N vs S.


----------



## Mulberries (Feb 17, 2011)

E! I feel like I have more in common with the other introverted types than I do with any of the E types (even ENFP). Although most people I've befriended over the years have been extroverts, there has always been a big disconnect between us. This is likely because I'm so far to the I side of the scale, whereas I'm more moderate in the other letters.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Definitely F's, sometimes their needs just slow things down.

P's can sometimes stand for PITA as well.


----------



## Elliepop (Jul 4, 2011)

Mulberries said:


> E! I feel like I have more in common with the other introverted types than I do with any of the E types (even ENFP). Although most people I've befriended over the years have been extroverts, there has always been a big disconnect between us. This is likely because I'm so far to the I side of the scale, whereas I'm more moderate in the other letters.


I think it depends on how moderate you are. I'm a really moderate I, so I can deal with both ends of the spectrum well, but I'm so far into my P that a J just seems off to me!


----------



## Levi Natanael Sundkvist (Jul 3, 2011)

Before MBTI it was clearly the s:es with high intelligence, as I would not get what that did not get, however now I understand their problem and can adjust my explanations accordingly. Also **fp people with a very strong p, as they seem to have the irritating habit of agreeing with me.


----------



## Hastings (Jan 8, 2011)

Fizz said:


> Then you probably don't know a lot about the MBTI. We would have a hard time "talking" because of the _forced_ N vs S divide.
> 
> There is a whole lot more than just N vs S. Everyone has Ni or Ne and then Si or Se. You can't just simplify it down to N vs S.


We all have bits of everything. It's a matter of preference vs. preference.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

cactus_waltz said:


> We all have bits of everything. It's a matter of preference vs. preference.


But casting away people based on one letter of their type that still has yet to be deciphered how they use and how often. I don't prefer any type over others based on E/I, S/N, T/F, or J/P. I get along with all types because I don't think of people in terms of MBTI. I also don't trust people to type themselves, let alone others. So they could easily just be pulling their ideas out of their ass.


----------



## Hastings (Jan 8, 2011)

It sort of seems that you reacted because the person made the distinction explicitly between n and s. Would you have reacted the same way over i/e?


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

cactus_waltz said:


> It sort of seems that you reacted because the person made the distinction explicitly between n and s. Would you have reacted the same way over i/e?


There is a lot more typism on S than there is on E/I. That's where my concern is.


----------



## snizz (May 3, 2011)

E*F*s. They seriously drain me, like energy/emotion vampires.


----------



## Fenrir317 (Jul 7, 2011)

hmmm well at first I'd think the J letter however I suppose that would only narrow down to people with a strong Judging sense who desire to be in control of everything because I don't like to be controlled and need to be control of my own thoughts, life and soroundings. But I myself sometimes have J tendencies more so than a few of my INFJ friends as a lot of what I say or do is precalcualeted in my head and all of my thoughts seem connected and organized (to me atleast) and I try to keep a reserved attitude but I suppose that maybe more of a persona because when I let loose of that all the energy and percieverness comes rushing.

I can't say thinkers either though as, well first of all I am in a relationship with an INTJ and its great, they really aren't all that bad unless you are feeling overly sensitive at the time and I think Feelers and Thinkers should both learn the self control not to attack someone's feelings without purpose or to see everything as an attack and get overly emotional and defensive about it.

With sensors I sometimes find it annoying when my ideas go way over their head or they don't believe me or relay some "solid facts" however if I just alter the style of conversation and stop trying to debate my ideas then it becomes much easier and you can find that just like anything else you'll find individuals who are nice and interesting people and others who are well not. Besides haha it is always a sensor who warns me that there is a car going down the street I'm walking on (yes that happens often unfortunately) while I'm daydreaming or thinking or generally just not paying attention to anything around me so where would I be without them to cover/save me haha?

I vs E mmm that is all a matter of preference I posted a thread about the difference between INFPs and ENFPs which pretty much went into intovert vs extrovert but then explained how if you look at it from a different angle there really is now difference beyond the individual's perception of reality (and in the end we could be dead or dreaming right now and this world be playing out within our own mind) so it all is a matter of preference.

So you can't really be derogotary towards letters of types and I understand that we are all prejudice in one way or another but you should examine the individual themself not the type and/ore letters


----------



## Dr James Wilson (Jul 8, 2011)

Personally I don't get along that well with Extroverted Artisans Extroverted SP's. Their decision making process is so different than mine. And they seem to crave attention too much, and even do stupid things to get it.


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

I almost always annoy INFJs.


----------



## Cloudlight (Jan 5, 2011)

I tend to get along with almost all types, though some of the more detached and apathetic types can be annoying or even boring (INTP/ISTP) which is terribly odd because I get the sense that an ISTP wouldn't care about that type of thing.
But for the most part, J types can get me to question whether or not to jump off a building or two, specifically ESTJ's. All that structure! Blech! The only J type I have gotten along with was an INFJ. I LOVE INFJ's!!:crazy: 
I don't think that the MBTI is the most effective means for understanding what conflicts with who you are, but then again, it is just basis for understanding...


----------



## caramel_choctop (Sep 20, 2010)

Ti and Te clash. Oh, and Fi and Fe - grrr.


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

It's hard to tell. I get along with most types and can get along with anyone with any dominant function. The problem seems to be when they're paired up. I particularly have issues with Si/Fe users, or ISFJs in particular, but they seem to have even more of a problem with me and my offensive Se/Ne/Ti triple threat. 

Maybe it's Fe that I clash with the most...thinking about it. I don't run into it as often as other functions though, or I'm just not aware of it or I don't care to notice it when I meet people.


----------



## ActionAsh (Jun 22, 2011)

I have major conflicts with Js - we can't agree because we think so differently about people?


----------



## XL Sweatshirt (Feb 11, 2011)

For me, it's ESTP and ENTJ typically. Though not always the case.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

kwomack said:


> The n and the s seem like they would never really have much to talk about


 I don't mind the S. I have alot of sensors for friends and hardly any Ns. I'm not sure why. Anyway, I do wish I could even things up a bit and know more Ns but still I don't mind S's. That's why I like PerC, all the N's hanging about on here. 

I think it is the T's which I find hardest. Because they are so busy being logical and making decisions with their heads, while my realm of thinking and reasoning stems from my heart obviously, so sometimes it's like we are speaking different languages and I need an interpreter. This isn't always the case but I do need to stop and think when they throw me a "T" curveball.

Oh and P's can be annoying for me, but this is pretty minor.

I don't mind the I vs E thing either.


----------



## skierface (May 10, 2011)

I can't understand Js. I have many friends who are Js but they make no sense to me  I'm also not crazy for Fs because they care too much about their own feelings. I love pretty much everyone though. NTs are especially awesome


----------



## Chiharu (Jun 1, 2011)

Fe, particularly SiFe. Me + ISFJ = 20 to life for Manslaughter


----------



## Mouse222 (Jun 29, 2011)

I practically get along with everybody!! Although, I can't promise everyone get's along with me! Lol


----------

